# Removing Polish from black textured plastic



## rossman999 (Feb 28, 2009)

Not the normal slightly rough stuff that is cleaned easily using a rubber but huge jagged stuff used on the air blades of the macan.

The car is 6 months old and they obviously never masked them on PDI and after a few weeks the white shows through. I have tried:

IPA
Panel wipe
pencil rubber
car pro eraser

I have tried using CQ4 AG bumper & trim and everything else in my tool box and I am at my wits end - what have I not tried that may get it clean before I treat it?


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

I have not ever tried it but I've seen videos of using an eraser and rubbing away at the white discolouration seems to work. YouTube it!


----------



## AshGarner07 (Jan 10, 2017)

standard thinners


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

If that doesn't work, then APC and a magic sponge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rossman999 (Feb 28, 2009)

Pencil eraser works fantastic on the lightly textured stuff but does not work on the rough stuff
Magic sponge is just "eaten" by the texture 

I am concerned using thinners - I was bad enough using panel wipe 

Any other suggestions, it really is a stupid bit of design and very poor of a professional detailer not masking such an obvious area.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

The APC and sponge together should work; the sponge is doing its job being sacrificed by getting into the texture. 

If that didn't work, then tardis and the magic sponge, but rinse away with water afterwards. 

Does a solvent dressing do anything to remove the polish? A solvent should eat that polish up... WD40?

You may have to cover it up with some Solution Finish...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rossman999 (Feb 28, 2009)

Solvent dressing works well but it just doesn't last even Gtechniq C4 shows the polish after a few weeks as I cant get a decent fix on the plastic.

Truly a crap bit of design


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Plastic dye?
I think it's called Wurth Plast-PT
Not cheap to try (I haven't)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## age 555 (Oct 18, 2009)

APC and a cheap tooth brush seems to work on my Dads new car ,the dealer left polish stains all over the gutter trim , just masked it out with tape and scrubbed ,well like you clean teeth !


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Tar remover? I tried it recently and it seems to work. this was after trying apc and a brush, a pencil eraser and various different trim dressings.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Hot water pressure washer set on about 80 degrees on a low ish pressure will shift it if you know someone that’s got one. Failing that you may be able to hire one one for about £20/30 per day.


----------



## rossman999 (Feb 28, 2009)

I like the tooth brush idea - it might get in the deep bits that the rubber does not


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Nut oil... any, I use walnut oil 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

A grey scotch brite that is wet works well.

Sutty


----------



## Sleper (May 27, 2015)

J1ODY A said:


> Nut oil... any, I use walnut oil
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Peanut Butter Try it you will be surprised


----------



## DRGloss (Sep 27, 2016)

I would try using something that strips polish like fairy liquid at least you know it's not aggressive on the coating then, and then think about the tool. Maybe something like a hogs hair brush or paintbrush and use it in like a stabbing or stippling motion. could we see a picture of the problem?


----------



## kdot (Jul 11, 2017)

I used AG Fast Glass with a microfiber. I sprayed and let it sit for 30 seconds or so and then gave it a good wipe :thumb:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

What about good old white vinegar? Maybe soak a bit of kitchen towel and drape that over to "hold" the vinegar in place. Worked to shift limescale for me, so might nibble the polish off...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=485


----------



## Rodger that (Aug 12, 2017)

Plus 1 for white vinegar,the plastick is porous and the polish has entered the plastick,only vinegar will penetrate and go to work at breaking the polish down and wash it out


----------



## rossman999 (Feb 28, 2009)

can I apologise to everyone that I have not updated the thread but the honest answer is I have been out the country on business and have not had a good chance to try many of the later suggestions - this is the plan for the weekend


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

kdot said:


> I used AG Fast Glass with a microfiber. I sprayed and let it sit for 30 seconds or so and then gave it a good wipe :thumb:


i tried this on interior either polish or suncream, don't know anyone who has used suncream when getting in the car, but anyway, Fast Glass looks to work, but then about 1-2 weeks later the marks come back


----------



## rossman999 (Feb 28, 2009)

Pictures of plastic, car has just had a quick wash earlier in the day so a bit dusty


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Any decent glass cleaner will do it


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

Flash magic sponge. I did all my mini trim then finished with AF revive


----------



## rossman999 (Feb 28, 2009)

scrub magic sponges, i think i am now damaging the plastic.

The difficulty as I see it I have residue polish at the bottom of the textured but with all the treatments I am starting to damage the points of the plastic - its a really poor piece of design for a brand new car.

I think I am just going to have to put up with it so suggestions on the best plastic treatment ?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

rossman999 said:


> scrub magic sponges, i think i am now damaging the plastic.
> 
> The difficulty as I see it I have residue polish at the bottom of the textured but with all the treatments I am starting to damage the points of the plastic - its a really poor piece of design for a brand new car.
> 
> I think I am just going to have to put up with it so suggestions on the best plastic treatment ?


Solution Finish is the best restorer - the small bottle would do your car 2-3 times.


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

Peanut butter. As others have said works well.


----------

